# When Fursuits Go Awry



## Biles (Dec 18, 2008)

Now, I don't have anything against fursuiters nor hold any negative attitudes towards them, but I couldn't help but see this laughable episode of CSI regarding this LOL:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss0MNH8dPFE


----------



## Chex (Dec 18, 2008)

Said and done, dude. OLD FURMEME IS OLD.


----------



## Vixenrath (Dec 18, 2008)

I have never seen that before...

DUDE!  Seriously, that sucks!  I have to remember from now on to cross the road with my furhead off, or someone walking me.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

just watched the first 5 minuites, this is a shit tv show. it burned my eyes.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 19, 2008)

All you have to say is "that episode of CSI" somewhere in the furry fandom, and instantly people will know what you're talking about.

This is beyond a meme; it's a part of fandom history.


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

character said:


> All you have to say is "that episode of CSI" somewhere in the furry fandom, and instantly people will know what you're talking about.
> 
> This is beyond a meme; it's a part of fandom history.


It really is.


----------



## haynari (Jan 31, 2009)

I seriously HATE THAT FUCKING EPISODE!


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 31, 2009)

character said:


> All you have to say is "that episode of CSI" somewhere in the furry fandom, and instantly people will know what you're talking about.
> 
> This is beyond a meme; it's a part of fandom history.



Great, now I'm going to have to write a comprehensive history if the fandom.

Thank you soooooo much!


----------



## K`shandra (Jan 31, 2009)

I wasn't part of the fandom when "Fur and Loathing in Las Vegas" originally aired, but I had been attending - and working - science fiction conventions for 20 years at that point, so I was able to watch it without quite the same level of emotional investment that a lot of furs did.

The issue as I see it is that the producers are trying to sensationalize - they know what sells.  Their advisers steer them in the direction of doing _just enough_ to give the appearance of an actual event, but "file off the serial numbers" to the best of their ability.  Quite honestly, I was too busy looking at the venue and thinking "A convention of this size would NEVER be able to sign a contract for that hotel!" and "The signing is MUCH too clear...." ;-)

As a BBW, I can tell you that Big Middle was every bit as frustrating as Fur and Loathing - and in some aspects, even moreso, as NAAFA has been sponsoring an event in Vegas for decades, now....


----------



## Records (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not looking for a debate here- but I didn't think it was horrible. If you look at the whole episode it's not that horrible. It does play to the misrepresentation of furries, but what doesn't play to the misrepresentation of X Y and Z these days anyway? If you look at it objectively it's completely plausible to find a man in a female kitty costume at a furry con. The whole furpile thing-yeah-that doesn't happen and is fake. But let's not condemn because the writers took some liberties. Since when HASN'T a writer taken a liberty or two? 
The old guy, Grissom, atleast approached everything open minded about things. He didn't pass judgement over any furries that I saw.


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 1, 2009)

haha i've heard of this episode before but never seen it.
it totally degrades and abhorrs furries though


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 1, 2009)

Ehee...



> It started with a scritch.
> Then we all got into a furpile.
> Pretty soon we were all yiffing.


----------



## K`shandra (Feb 1, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> haha i've heard of this episode before but never seen it.
> it totally degrades and abhorrs furries though


The thing to remember here is that there is no such thing as bad publicity.  For every person who already had a bad opinion of furries, saw the episode, and smugly sat back thinking "I knew it!" there is at least one person who has quietly been drawing anthro art in their bedroom, convinced (s)he was the only person who EVER did this, who sees it and suddenly thinks "You mean there are MORE people like me?  Enough to have an entire CONFERENCE?"

Honestly, you have to not let it get to you.  CSI doesn't accurately depict 100% of fur fandom, just like Shatner's "Get a life!" rant on Saturday Night Life doesn't apply to 100% of science-fiction fandom, just like Big Love isn't the One True Way to do polyamory, just like the Malcolm in the Middle episode wasn't 100% of what Burning Man is about.  Acknowledge the parts they got right, laugh about the parts they got wrong, correct people's perceptions when it comes up in conversation.

...can you tell I've had to deal with the Media's perception of my personal life a couple of times?


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it was a good, moderately satire-driven view of the furry fandom.  There's parts of the episodes where I nod and say 'yea, that happens.'  Then there's parts where I laugh because it's so rediculous.

Men in female suits?  It happens.
Semen on a suit?  It happens.
People spreading their scent on another?  It happens.

Lectures on how being a furry reflects your animal side? Not quite like the one given in the episode...

Sexual fur piles?  Yet to see one; doubt I will.
Suiters acting 'yiffy' in public?  Never seen that.
People suiting because it completes them?  I'm sure there's people out there like that, but I've yet to witness that.


----------



## haynari (Feb 1, 2009)

But it is all flawed and untrue for the most part!


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 1, 2009)

haynari said:


> But it is all flawed and untrue for the most part!



Grossly exaggerated beyond believability, no doubt, but not completely untrue.  It's as improbable as the hapless subject's complete fate: cosmic irony, fursuit not required.

But then, this is CSI.  When have they, or any Hollywood TV serial for that matter, been accurate without getting canned?  Seriously, taking offense to this is like taking offense to just one episode of, say, South Park.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 1, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Grossly exaggerated beyond believability, no doubt, but not completely untrue.


Exactly.  Even though they exaggerated the episode, it's not like these things do not happen.



ArielMT said:


> Seriously, taking offense to this is like taking offense to just one episode of, say, South Park.


Exactly, it's satire.  Parody.  It's a poke at a strange fandom / subculture and the darker, more carnal side of it.  If you can't laugh at yourself...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought it was fucking hilarious when I first saw it. Anyone who can't watch that episode and laugh at least a little either needs to grow a sense of humor or loosen up. Seriously.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

i saw it on tv.

it was fucking great; my mom knew about furfags before i really knew of them. 
i love how it's mostly true


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

Fcuk my life. à² _à²  This could have all been prevented if Rocky Raccoon had been Spot the Dog or Pete the Dragon. 

It's terrible, but at the same time, you gotta admit it's kinda amusing.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw the episode finally and realized that it's not as bad as so many make it out to be. I wish that they could have emphasised that not every furry was like that, but then again the main characters didn't know anything about furries. That, and if you pay close attention they kind-of-sort-of say that this isn't everyone. 

Sure, there was some that was offensive. But over all, it's not a bad episode. Now take a look at the Dom/sub eps that they do. Now _that's_ playing on the negative sterotype. X_X

But that's CSI. That's what they do. Still a good show, and I still watch it. That, and most of the people I talk to still don't know what a furry is and haven't seen the ep.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw that episode.

It did give the sterotype of furry conventions being nothing more than some kind of sex romp and completely ignoring the point of conventions.

Fuel for the trolls and something to Baawww about for the sensitive furries I guess.


----------



## Records (Feb 2, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> I saw the episode finally and realized that it's not as bad as so many make it out to be. I wish that they could have emphasised that not every furry was like that, but then again the main characters didn't know anything about furries. That, and if you pay close attention they kind-of-sort-of say that this isn't everyone.
> 
> Sure, there was some that was offensive. But over all, it's not a bad episode. Now take a look at the Dom/sub eps that they do. Now _that's_ playing on the negative sterotype. X_X
> 
> But that's CSI. That's what they do. Still a good show, and I still watch it. That, and most of the people I talk to still don't know what a furry is and haven't seen the ep.


 and the old guy in charge didnt' pass judgement either and I think alot of furries miss that. He's the voice of reason on the show.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Feb 2, 2009)

I liked it and oddly enough that episode was the first thing that "got me into furry".
I saw it and loved the fursuits...some of them.
Thought "LOL that's awesome!" and "Furry? Wtf is that? ...*google*".

Of course it's off, it's a TV show. How many TV shows like CSI don't play to the sexual or violent aspects of anything?


----------



## Tazzin (Feb 2, 2009)

I've heard of it, of course, but never really watched it until now. It's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Records (Feb 2, 2009)

CSI is pretty good for entertainment. It's mainly bullshit science and due process. I can't think of any time that forensics would be invited to an interogation or even allow to participate and lead a session.


----------



## K`shandra (Feb 2, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> Now take a look at the Dom/sub eps that they do. Now _that's_ playing on the negative sterotype. X_X



On this point, too, mileage varies.  I've known (and played with) a few prodommes, and find Lady Heather to be an utterly believable character and the Dominion a completely reasonable play-space.  (Anyone else in/from the SF Bay Area remember House of Differences?)  Even becoming a therapist after she gets out of The Business - one of the women I know is working on her psych degree.

And it's the little details that they get right that always made the whole Lady Heather subplot work for me -  noting that she never did electrical play above the waist was the one that impressed me in her most recent appearance.


----------



## Moka (Feb 3, 2009)

K`shandra said:


> The thing to remember here is that there is no such thing as bad publicity.  For every person who already had a bad opinion of furries, saw the episode, and smugly sat back thinking "I knew it!" there is at least one person who has quietly been drawing anthro art in their bedroom, convinced (s)he was the only person who EVER did this, who sees it and suddenly thinks "You mean there are MORE people like me?  Enough to have an entire CONFERENCE?"



This is a good point. Just like there's a lot of furs who never would have found the fandom (myself included) if it weren't for other people bashing it.

That's not to say that they couldn't have at least thrown in one positive scene, but hey, they've got to get their ratings somehow.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Feb 3, 2009)

K`shandra said:


> On this point, too, mileage varies.  I've known (and played with) a few prodommes, and find Lady Heather to be an utterly believable character and the Dominion a completely reasonable play-space.  (Anyone else in/from the SF Bay Area remember House of Differences?)  Even becoming a therapist after she gets out of The Business - one of the women I know is working on her psych degree.
> 
> And it's the little details that they get right that always made the whole Lady Heather subplot work for me -  noting that she never did electrical play above the waist was the one that impressed me in her most recent appearance.



True. I guess the episode was realistic for what the majority of people do for Dom/sub stuff. Although it's very different than what Dom/sub is really about. It's just that a lot of people get it wrong. (I know that sounds paranoid, but I've faced the issue a lot). But that's for another topic.

CSI does get some things right. Mostly, the characters interpret things the way an average person would. To an average non-furry, that may be how they view us. It may be exaggerated, but that's what they see. Use it as a tool to tell them about furries and what it's really about.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

ARE YOU SERIOUS?

you didn't know about the episode....
where have you been, in a cave underground!?


----------



## haynari (Feb 6, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Grossly exaggerated beyond believability, no doubt, but not completely untrue. It's as improbable as the hapless subject's complete fate: cosmic irony, fursuit not required.
> 
> But then, this is CSI. When have they, or any Hollywood TV serial for that matter, been accurate without getting canned? Seriously, taking offense to this is like taking offense to just one episode of, say, South Park.


 

But most people don't see south park as somewhat of an "informative show" like some people do CSI.


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2009)

That episode makes me lol every time, without fail. There's always _something else_ they got wrong.


----------



## haynari (Feb 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> That episode makes me lol every time, without fail. There's always _something else_ they got wrong.


 

Yeah I have seen it like 4 times and Each time I just keep seeing errors and stuff that 2 The Ranting Gryphon could easily satire.


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 6, 2009)

i lol'ed so hard when he got hit by the car XD


----------



## Aden (Feb 6, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> i lol'ed so hard when he got hit by the car XD



See: How to Greet Furries in Public.

\I <3 you, ED.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 6, 2009)

haynari said:


> But most people don't see south park as somewhat of an "informative show" like some people do CSI.



There's always something that could be said to put the fictional sensationalism of the show in perspective.  If someone's not outraged (or tuned in to the show for any reason), then its producers have failed.  However, if they think it's as real as (or more real than) Jerry Springer or wrestling, then they're beyond hope of reason already and not worth the effort.



lazyredhead said:


> i lol'ed so hard when he got hit by the car XD



Admit it.  You've always wanted to do that to a certain purple dinosaur.

You could always claim, "I thought it was a coyote."


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Feb 7, 2009)

I saw this episode online and on TV when I joined the fandom and thought it was offensive. I saw it again a year or two later and cracked up at it because it was hilarious. There is some truth to it and those people who can't see some of the truth are kind of living in a fantasy world. <3


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh but there's a better one. Has anyone seen the episode on the fat people convention? HAHAHA ROFL some dude gets suffocated in bed by a biiiig woman. I used to love CSI but it got really old after a while.


----------

